# Day 6 transfer - Cavitating Morula



## Runninginheels (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello

We are on day 5 and as of 12.30 today, have 2 cavitating  morula (grade 2 and 3) embryos.  The hospital have recommended a day 6 transfer if we reach blast over night but the consultant emailed and isn't hopeful.

- anyone experienced a similar situation?
- has anyone heard of success when transferring at the morula stage?

Any advise or help would be much appreciated.  This is my first cycle and it's such an emotional roller coaster

Best Wishes
xx


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi RiH,

This is so hard.  

I did a little searching on Dr Google and it's not over with a cavitating morula at day 5. There are women who have had a BFP with a CM. Embryos do progress at different rates, but the fact is your embryos are still progressing and that has to be a good thing. I'm going to hope that they are doing their thing right now and that you do have a transfer in the morning. 

Thinking of you. Good luck. xx


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

My clinic recommend freezing slow growing embryos - they say an embryo that makes blast on day 6 has more potential for implantation if it's frozen and them put back on day 5, ie it's back in sync. I had several slow growing blasts that were frozen at day 6 and they're no different to those that had made blast by day 5. My clinic don't do day 6 transfers any more because they found embryos were missing the implantation window. They recommend freezing any slow growing embryos to give them the best possible chance of implantation

This is quite a good explantation of why http://www.inviafertility.com/blog/blog/embryology/azzurrifan/waiting-frozen-embryo-transfer-best-slow-developing-embryos/

Good luck! xx


----------



## dededar (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi running I had the same thing happen but mine where compacting morulas ( yours are a little step ahead of mine) and they just transfered mine day 5. Unfortunately I had a chemical pregnancy but I did a ridiculous amount of reading when it happened to me and lots of people do get pregnant with day 5 CM. Best of luck xx


----------

